
Petition to open source code from healthcare.gov, including code by CGI Federal - apievangelist
https://petitions.whitehouse.gov/petition/release-open-source-community-source-code-healthcaregov-specifically-all-code-written-cgi-federal/XvBXgZWx
======
laurenstill
The administration has has taken several steps backwards in terms of
transparency. How serious are they regarding open gov?

I hope this happens, but I'm doubtful.

------
toomuchtodo
Can't this be done with a Freedom of Information Act request?

